# Anesthesia billing for Screening Colonoscopy



## alnazz@snet.net (Jan 27, 2012)

Does Medicare reimburse for a Screening Colonoscopy 00810
diag code  V76.51


----------



## missyah20 (Jan 27, 2012)

What type of anesthesia is being done for the colonoscopy?  General or MAC?

Who is your Medicare Part B Carrier?   Certain Medicare Contractors have Monitored Anesthesia Care LCDs and you would need to check to make sure that the patient meets the medical necessity requirements to have a separate anesthesia provider present instead of just receiving moderate sedation.


----------



## alnazz@snet.net (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Missy, Thank you so much for your advise, but I need more help please....
We would use General.
I do have an LCD for Colorectal Cancer Screening, but being a New CPC, honestly I am struggling with the LCD.  I think I need an LCD interpertation course (i did see one on Medicare University) lol.


----------

